# Flowers I have not seen before



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Just posting a few pics of some things that are new to me, the first one is Bacopa australis that is in a friends tank, it grows vigorously in my tanks but never flowers. 
the second photo is Sagittaria subdulata thats blooming in one of my grow out tanks (it's flowering submersed, weird eh?)


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*new photos*

I've been playing with my camera, and my plants are providing me with ample material to shoot. Especially since I started to add exel in addition to Co2 to combat some BBA in one of my tanks, so I thought I would try it in a few of the other tanks & low & behold things have started to bloom! Don't know about any one else but I find blooms in a aquarium very intriguing. Here are a few of the blooms....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I love to see plants bloom in the aquarium, it always excites me!... _What plant is the middle picture bloom from?..._Nice pics!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Pistia stratiotes or water lettuce is it's common name, it's quite beautiful close up but so small it could easily be overlooked in the aquarium. here is a shot of the whole plant so you can see the scale of the flowers.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use to have that plant, but I never seen it produce a bloom


----------

